# Can you Paint Visqueen?



## Teber (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey ControlBooth,
I am looking at doing a show with a backdrop, wings, and such made from a plastic. My minds first thought goes to Visqueen... Then comes the question -- can one paint visqueen?


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it can be painted. I would suspect most spray type paints designed for plastic would do very well, probably some other petroleum based paints as well. Translucency might be an issue though depending on the amount of paint used. I would be very cautious to have adequate ventilation and used approved respirators!!!! We had a term "krylon high" back in the 70's. Still the same problem today - toxic fumes. The over spray also gets everywhere. Latex or acrylic paint might work, but adhesion could be a problem. Might depend on how loose your look is.
I think I remember working on an Elvis Costello tour that had different colored cut-out plastic layers as a back drop with lights in between each layer. Front light was on a white translucent plastic with color wash and gobo projections, second layer behind was cut and created another pattern. Third layer was another. Seems to me the final look ended up an Union Jack. Long ago and foggy memory. Sorry.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 31, 2015)

We have a ton that we use as paint drops in the shop and it seems to catch most types of paint without complaint. Fire proofing seems like that might be an issue? Unless visqueen is IFR, but I doubt that. I'm sure the more code-knowledgable sort will chime in.


----------



## lwinters630 (Apr 1, 2015)

Tyvek is easier to paint. Old billboard vinyl signs will paint. The big problem is that most latex paints will crack off when rolled, folded or moved. Paint and fly.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 1, 2015)

You can definitely paint on visqueen. Fine detail with thick coats might be an issue, but I agree with StradivariusBone all paints seem to stick to some degree. It would appear that there is such a thing as Flame Retardant String Reinforced Polyethylene Sheeting on Grainger, but the stuff is not cheap ($300 for a 12'x100' roll).


----------

